# Do guppy fry eat this?????



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I have 7 new guppy fry in a 3.5g tank. Soon i have to go away for a week so i am wondering if the fry could survive a week on Java moss.


If they can't what are some other foods that would keep them alive. I want to keep this set of guppy fry alive because it is the last of my female purple dragon guppy and also her first batch


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

do u have reg fish food just crush it up to fine powder tht what i do


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ya i have fry food and frozen baby brine shrimp, but i am still wondering could the fry survive a week with just java moss in their tank. they are 2 or 1 days old.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

they'll be fine. I have feeder fuppy fry often and i can go for 2 weeks without feeding them. i would just feed them well before you leave. if someone can stop in to feed them for you whiole your gone, all the better.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

ok sorry i didnt know thats what you ment so...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

they will not grow as fast if you dont feed them...well fuddy guppys will color up nicer faster than guppys that go a week without food


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

IF your javamoss is totally globbed up with stuff growing all over it, then the fry can make it. probably. If the moss is clean, they probably won't. They don't eat moss, they eat the aufwuchs growing ON the moss. Very young fry need food, and lots of it. They are undergoing a LOT of rapid changes and need the fuel.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

OK well ill be back in 5 days and i fed the guppy fry like 8 times a day the first day and then an additional 3 times in 6 hours.

I hope they dont die and my java moss is pretty bushy so there might be something living in it.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

May be too late ( you're already gone? ) but you could throw a small feeder block in the tank.

I have a friend that breeds play's and he puts a two 3-day feeder blocks in his tanks when he has fry...this way the young have something to eat while they hide from the adults.
I tried it with my last batch of guppy fry and they seemed to be able to nibble on it just fine. Better something than nothing, IMO.


----------



## 12azor (Aug 29, 2007)

I often fed my platy and guppy fry crumbled up yolk from a hard boiled egg. It would keep for 3-4 days at the bottom of the feeder net. Just another idea for you.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ok well for some reason my sister is back at our house(supposed to be back in like 1 week) so i asked her to feed them and she phoned me and said 2 died but she is feeding them now. She is only feeding them the fry flake food cause she says she doesent want to touch the frozen brine shrimp


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, make sure she doesn't over feed them. remember they are very small thgs. =)


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ya i phoned and told her not to feed too much but my sister can be pretty stupid sometimes:lol:


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Well i still have 3 fry left so i guess these were the stonger ones.


----------

